# كيف تجعل المصعد لايقف للآخرين!



## marcelino (1 مارس 2011)

*كيف تجعل المصعد لايقف للآخرين!

*​*


*
​* لقد سمعنا عن الكثير من عمليات إختراق المصاعد، فهناك خدعة تجعل المصعد لا يقف في أي طابق حتى  إذا طلبه آخرون ليصعد مباشرة للطابق الذي تريده، وهي ببساطة أن تضغط على  زر إغلاق الباب والطابق الذي تريده باستمرار، فبذلك لن يتوقف في أي طابق  آخر، ويمكن أن تعمل هذه الطريقة في معظم الفنادق ومباني المكاتب. *



* ويمكن اختصار ذلك في خطوات:*

* 1- اضغط على زر إغلاق الباب بمجرد دخولك إلى المصعد.*

* 2- اختر الطابق الذي تود الصعود إليه ثم استمر في الضغط على زر إغلاق المصعد.*

* 3- سيجعلك هذا تصعد إلى الطابق الذي تريده دون توقف.*



* يستخدم ضباط الشرطة هذه الوسيلة للصعود إلى أهدافهم بسرعة وهي تعمل مع كل أنواع المصاعد.*


المصدر


----------



## marcelino (1 مارس 2011)

*معلومه شريره هههههه

بس دى للعلم بالـــــشئ مش اكتر 
*​


----------



## النهيسى (1 مارس 2011)

هههههههه
رائع جدا جدا شكراااا​


----------



## نونوس14 (1 مارس 2011)

*ههههههههههههههه*
*هابقى اجربها*
*شرير انت يا مارسلينو*
*ميرسى ع المعلومة الشريرة*


----------



## Rosetta (1 مارس 2011)

*حلوة المعلووووووومة يا مارسيلينو 
مررررررسي  ​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 مارس 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
شريره وحلوه واكيد هنفذهااااااااا ​


----------



## ارووجة (2 مارس 2011)

هههههههه اووه   معلومة حلوة يمكن اجربها بالجامعة لانه بيوقف كتير
شكرا


----------



## marcelino (2 مارس 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> هههههههه
> رائع جدا جدا شكراااا​




*ثاااانكس مرورك يا استاذنا
*​


----------



## جيلان (3 مارس 2011)

شرير انت يا مان هههههههههههه


----------



## انجي حنا (3 مارس 2011)

فكرة خبيثة ارجو ان محدش من سكان العمارة يعرفها والا هستنا كتير علشان انزل واطلع
ههههههههههههههههههههها .


----------



## marcelino (4 مارس 2011)

نونوس14 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه*
> *هابقى اجربها*
> *شرير انت يا مارسلينو*
> *ميرسى ع المعلومة الشريرة*



*ههههه جربى يا شريرة
*​


----------



## marcelino (4 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *حلوة المعلووووووومة يا مارسيلينو
> مررررررسي  ​*




*ثاااااانكس روز نورتى
*​


----------



## marcelino (4 مارس 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> شريره وحلوه واكيد هنفذهااااااااا ​




*علشان شريره اكيد هههههه
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (4 مارس 2011)

معلومة حلوة
واول مرة اعرفها واكيبد هجربها 
ميرسى لك يا ميلو


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 مارس 2011)

معلومه جميله يا مارسلينو 
شكرا ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## marcelino (6 مارس 2011)

ارووجة قال:


> هههههههه اووه معلومة حلوة يمكن اجربها بالجامعة لانه بيوقف كتير
> شكرا


 

*هههههههه جربى ياختى*​


----------



## marcelino (6 مارس 2011)

جيلان قال:


> شرير انت يا مان هههههههههههه


 
*hhhhhhhhhhh yes yess*​


----------



## marcelino (6 مارس 2011)

انجي حنا قال:


> فكرة خبيثة ارجو ان محدش من سكان العمارة يعرفها والا هستنا كتير علشان انزل واطلع
> ههههههههههههههههههههها .


 

*ههههههههه ياريت*​


----------



## marcelino (6 مارس 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> معلومة حلوة
> واول مرة اعرفها واكيبد هجربها
> ميرسى لك يا ميلو


 

*ثاااانكس هابى نورتى وجربى*​


----------



## marcelino (6 مارس 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> معلومه جميله يا مارسلينو
> 
> شكرا ليك
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 

*ثاااانكس كوكو نوورت*​


----------



## marmora jesus (6 مارس 2011)

طب واللي مش عندهم زرار الغلق ده يعملوا اايه بقي
معتقدش اني شوفته في بتاعنا خالص
افضل ماسكة الباب من جوه يعني ولا ايه النظام​


----------



## Thunder Coptic (6 مارس 2011)

فكرة حلوة برضة حابقى اجربها ​


----------



## جيلان (6 مارس 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> طب واللي مش عندهم زرار الغلق ده يعملوا اايه بقي​
> معتقدش اني شوفته في بتاعنا خالص
> 
> افضل ماسكة الباب من جوه يعني ولا ايه النظام​


 
هو الباب بيتفتح يدوى ؟
اعتقد بيبقى الزرار موجود لما الباب يكون اوتوماتيك


----------



## marcelino (8 مارس 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> طب واللي مش عندهم زرار الغلق ده يعملوا اايه بقي
> معتقدش اني شوفته في بتاعنا خالص
> افضل ماسكة الباب من جوه يعني ولا ايه النظام​



*لا فى زرار لازم زى ما قالت جيلان
*​


----------



## marcelino (8 مارس 2011)

شايمس قال:


> فكرة حلوة برضة حابقى اجربها ​



*ثانكر ليك على المرور
وجررررب 
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (8 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *لا فى زرار لازم زى ما قالت جيلان
> *​





لا ما بتاعنا بيتقفل يدوي مش اوتو
علشان كده مش عندنا الزرار​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *معلومه شريره هههههه*​
> 
> *بس دى للعلم بالـــــشئ مش اكتر *​


_* اه يا شرير انت  هههههههههههه*_​


----------



## أنجيلا (9 أبريل 2011)

معلومة رووعة يا مارس شكرا ليك 
اكيد هجربها هههههههههههههه​


----------



## FoR-EVer (9 أبريل 2011)

فكرة شريرة قووووووووووووي


----------



## just member (9 أبريل 2011)

هههههههه
معلومة جديدة بجد
شكرا مارسلينو


----------



## marcelino (10 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> لا ما بتاعنا بيتقفل يدوي مش اوتو
> علشان كده مش عندنا الزرار​



*اة يبقى قديم*​


----------



## marcelino (10 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _* اه يا شرير انت  هههههههههههه*_​



*هههههههههه :yaka:
*​


----------



## marcelino (10 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> معلومة رووعة يا مارس شكرا ليك
> اكيد هجربها هههههههههههههه​




*ههههههه شكرا يا شريره
*​


----------



## marcelino (10 أبريل 2011)

بقى





FoR-EVer قال:


> فكرة شريرة قووووووووووووي


 

*هههههههه جربها بقى :t33:*​


----------



## marcelino (10 أبريل 2011)

just member قال:


> هههههههه
> معلومة جديدة بجد
> شكرا مارسلينو




*نورت يا جوجوووو

جرب بقى
*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 أبريل 2011)

*هى فكرة حلوووووووة 
بس وانا اضمن منين بقى انه ميقفش بيا :smil13:
معندكش طريقة ياميلو تخلينى اعطله وفى حد جواه :love34:
هو ده الكلاااااااااااام :yahoo:
هههههههه*​


----------



## marcelino (10 أبريل 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *هى فكرة حلوووووووة
> بس وانا اضمن منين بقى انه ميقفش بيا :smil13:
> معندكش طريقة ياميلو تخلينى اعطله وفى حد جواه :love34:
> هو ده الكلاااااااااااام :yahoo:
> هههههههه*​



*هههههه لا الميزه وانتى جوة علشان لو حصلت غلطه تشربى انتى الخطه الشريره ههههههههه
*​


----------

